# Duck hunting madness at the duck Mecca of ga



## Felton (Nov 22, 2013)

About 25 boats already in the water.

Guess we're about to be the next statistic.

I feel stupid.


----------



## Fat Albert (Nov 22, 2013)

Felton said:


> About 25 boats already in the water.
> 
> Guess were about to be the next statistic.
> 
> I feel stupid.




Wow. That's insane.


----------



## RAYM (Nov 23, 2013)

Felton said:


> About 25 boats already in the water.
> 
> Guess were about to be the next statistic.
> 
> I feel stupid.



I feel your pain, what happened????


----------



## CootCartel (Nov 23, 2013)

It's a zoo. Crazy folks putting decoys in the drainage canal.... AKA... Googans


----------



## Felton (Nov 23, 2013)

Nothing happened just crazy for all this work for a couple bites of duck. I hope.


----------



## waistdeep (Nov 23, 2013)

whats the limit on yahoo's/skybusters and the crowd that runs their mouth about hunting spots!


----------



## booger branch benelli (Nov 23, 2013)

its only gonna get alot worse.  Bad thing is most of them are just going to ruin someone elses hunt.  I dont think some of them realize it, but i know most of them just dont care.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 23, 2013)

CootCartel said:


> It's a zoo. Crazy folks putting decoys in the drainage canal.... AKA... Googans



Sweet!!!! I bet at least one boat sinks and there's a couple good fist fights! There's boats everywhere, every lake. Never seen anything like it. People just standing where every they can up river. Sad thing started shooting at 6:05 and ended at 6:30. Lol


----------



## spydermon (Nov 23, 2013)

Where exactly is the duck mecca of ga?


----------



## Felton (Nov 23, 2013)

Altamaha WMA.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Nov 23, 2013)

booger branch benelli said:


> its only gonna get alot worse.  Bad thing is most of them are just going to ruin someone elses hunt.  I dont think some of them realize it, but i know most of them just dont care.



well said


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Nov 23, 2013)

Felton said:


> Altamaha WMA.
> 
> Its a joke.



lol i got like 3 buddies down there hope they are having fun


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Talked to a buddy that was public lake hunting today and they said they had to shine off 13 boats between 8 p.m. and shooting light.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 23, 2013)

I got my limit of sleep this morning....good luck catching up felton lol


----------



## Felton (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't think there is any catching up on sleep for me. Too many things to do work school duck deer fish.


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 24, 2013)

If you spend 13 hours guarding a hole you are crazy. That's enough money wasted in man hours to cover a hunt in duck territory. Bet ya ran out of beer by midnight with the opening day excitement and an uncle si tea cup


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 24, 2013)

I hate spending opening day on public waters.  I did yesterday and now I despise spending opening day on public waters.  Not gonna do it again!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Nov 24, 2013)

Seems like just about everyone on public water yesterday had it rough.... Good news is half these yahoos will not be hunting in a week or two and we can go back to having normal hunts on public water ( if thats such a thing)  Just like opening weekend of deer season.


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't think any of them will stop hunting in a week or two. Not at all.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 24, 2013)

JamHunts said:


> I don't think any of them will stop hunting in a week or two. Not at all.


 You may be right cause its going to be a new hunter every week. When they find out about no ducks and cold weather and allot of unproductive days some will go and some will still hunt. What so many folks miss is that on TV, you tube, or whatever all they see is the good times. They never see the bad. But new hunters are like new ducks some will come some will stay and some will be gone.


----------



## andyparm (Nov 24, 2013)

I've been enjoying the griping and complaints this weekend. I myself had no problem getting to my spot around 6am and banging out a quick 6 before my FLU ridden body won te battle and I went home. Just wanted to rub it in a little...


----------



## andyparm (Nov 24, 2013)

My spot is smack in the middle of the"duck Mecca" of Georgia. Just gotta have that local knowledge


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 24, 2013)

You know its funny I was not at the mecca but I did see a guy loose his boat at the ramp. Put his boat in and it just floated away. He was luck my buddy went to mid stream and caught it for him.


----------



## andyparm (Nov 24, 2013)

Killer, I can't say anything about the lost boat. Had to all but swim for mine about a month ago!! Hahaha. It happens to the best of us!!


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 24, 2013)

andyparm said:


> Killer, I can't say anything about the lost boat. Had to all but swim for mine about a month ago!! Hahaha. It happens to the best of us!!



I would have like to have seen that


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 24, 2013)

andyparm said:


> Just gotta have that local knowledge


----------



## andyparm (Nov 24, 2013)

JamHunts said:


>



Not sure if you are implying my stupidity for talking about spots on a forum but if you drive all the way here from anywhere you need to check your sanity and compass! Anyone who knows knows better. Haha. There are those who prefer the outdoor sleepovers though. Good luck moving forward guys!


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 2, 2013)

I drive to far now... Guess I need to out decoys in the pool!


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Dec 3, 2013)

andyparm said:


> Killer, I can't say anything about the lost boat. Had to all but swim for mine about a month ago!! Hahaha. It happens to the best of us!!



man Ive done it too... boat was in the middle of the slough. I keep her strapped now everytime I back down and Im alone. I swim to the boat, and realize NO plug... Filled her up quite a bit, drove it back on trailer, let her drain, put plug in and rolled out. It happened during a teal scouting trip. Water was fine, just worried bout the gators!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2013)

If you aint put a boat in with out a plug atleast once you aint duck hunted. I must say  its been a long time. But it happened.


----------

